# Help Tomei piston



## nyke (Dec 30, 2017)

I m thinking of buying Tomei piston kit 86.5mm with no recess. Can i just change that kit without changing stock crank shaft and con rods?
Or
Do i have to buy stroker kit which includes crank and con rods.
thanks


----------

